# scent



## terry (Mar 2, 2010)

does anyone use scent around there decoy or caller?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Here are two similar threads that might help:

http://www.predatortalk.com/predator-hunting/198-what-cover-scent-do-u-folks-use.html

http://www.predatortalk.com/hunting-gear/175-scents-coyote-hunting-fox-bobcat.html


----------

